# EB Language Learning Club



## txjennah PE (Nov 7, 2019)

For those of us trying to learn a new language...this is a place to discuss our progress, advice, resources, etc...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2019)

Bonjour! Comme ca va?

I need to find the accent thing


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm interested. I could use something better to do on the Metro everyday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2019)

Here is one option on how to add accents &amp; omlots (sorry for spelling):

https://lifehacker.com/how-to-type-accents-and-symbols-on-any-keyboard-1821266814


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks @txjennah PE! I'll go second: my cube neighbors are Mexican and I've never taken a formal Spanish class. Buuut, they think I speak Spanish because I've memorized enough (normal, not bad words, ya pirates!) vocabulary and Googled some basic conjugation rules to fake some conversation. I'd be super curious if this works for other people. Someone else please try!

Also, assuming it works for your work/family schedule, I've had the best luck just taking evening classes at the local community college (where I picked up German 1, 2, and Cantonese 1, 2). Just keeping it real, I don't have the discipline to take an online class, buuuut there are a lot of good online options now also at the community college. I figure, you could always do your homework at lunch or something. I did my homework on my breaks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 7, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Bonjour! Comme ca va?
> 
> I need to find the accent thing


ALT-135 for the cedille!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2019)

And here's another!

https://www.wikihow.com/Put-Accents-on-Letters#Learning-Windows-Alt-Key-Codes-.28ASCII-Code.29_sub


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2019)

And in general, a better ALT shortcut list: https://essentialit.co.za/blog/2013/08/alt-key-code-shortcuts-and-how-to-make-symbols-with-keyboard/


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2019)

sooooo...

Comme ça va?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 7, 2019)

Comment ça va?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 7, 2019)

Ça va bien!

Also French protip: in informal writing, using "ça" is acceptable. Buuut, it's actually a contraction of "cela" so if you're writing something a little more formal or at a somewhat higher register, use "cela".


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 7, 2019)

I am also a YUUUUGE proponent of flashcards, as lame as that sounds.

On the back (English word and definition) side I write in blue. The front side has the Spanish word I want to learn in bold red and (because I still want to refresh my German) I write the equivalent German word in black in the lower right corner. That way I don't have to make 2 sets of cards and I can get some of the cross-wiring in my brain to internalize it better (basically skipping English so I'm not using English as a crutch, rather, focusing on the actual meaning of the word).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 7, 2019)

No tricks here: also listen to the slow news of your target language and try to imitate the sounds they make, even if it sounds stupid. It super helped my German accent to basically try to be a parrot and let go of my American accent and just try to make those juicy Teutonic sounds.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 7, 2019)

I just listen to Rammstein.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Ça va bien!
> 
> Also French protip: in informal writing, using "ça" is acceptable. Buuut, it's actually a contraction of "cela" so if you're writing something a little more formal or at a somewhat higher register, use "cela".


it's been 12 years since I took French, I'm surprised I remember as much as I do lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> I am also a YUUUUGE proponent of flashcards, as lame as that sounds.
> 
> On the back (English word and definition) side I write in blue. The front side has the Spanish word I want to learn in bold red and (because I still want to refresh my German) I write the equivalent German word in black in the lower right corner. That way I don't have to make 2 sets of cards and I can get some of the cross-wiring in my brain to internalize it better (basically skipping English so I'm not using English as a crutch, rather, focusing on the actual meaning of the word).


OOOO i like this one


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 7, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> OOOO i like this one


Not always, but I typically take the city bus to/from work. It adds about 20 minutes to my morning commute and 40 minutes to my afternoon commute but that's time I consider "my" time so I do all sorts of stuff like making/reviewing flashcards, Googling language grammar, reading, etc. So, I find ways to steal the time.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 8, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Not always, but I typically take the city bus to/from work. It adds about 20 minutes to my morning commute and 40 minutes to my afternoon commute but that's time I consider "my" time so I do all sorts of stuff like making/reviewing flashcards, Googling language grammar, reading, etc. So, I find ways to steal the time.


Hmmm, I have a short commute (10-minutes), but then I need to take a shuttle from the parking area to the hospital, which is around 15-minutes, and I might do something like this for Spanish.  Like, grab some words just to start expanding the vocabulary.

Not sure if I'll be joining a class this semester, but I'm seriously considering it for next semester once I talk to some of these places.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 8, 2019)

Even if you only learn one new word a day, that's something!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 8, 2019)

Also, I am v envious of your nano commute. Ughhh...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 8, 2019)

I can't do anything on my commute since it's a 10min drive. And I tried finding CDs from the library and it was awful.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 8, 2019)

I have used the Pimsleur method and materials to learn both Spanish and Japanese when I was headed to Spain and Japan for work.  Since I drive nearly an hour each way to work, it has been useful while driving. I think I've stuck more with the Japanese than the Spanish.  I need to get back into it though, been too long since I picked it up.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 8, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, I am v envious of your nano commute. Ughhh...


I used to have a 1.5 hour commute one way, driving, so when I moved I tried to get the shortest commute as possible. 

If I had a parking pass for the on-site parking garage, I'd have a 12-minute total commute.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 8, 2019)

blybrook PE said:


> I have used the Pimsleur method and materials to learn both Spanish and Japanese when I was headed to Spain and Japan for work.  Since I drive nearly an hour each way to work, it has been useful while driving. I think I've stuck more with the Japanese than the Spanish.  I need to get back into it though, been too long since I picked it up.


I think both languages use almost identical sounds. Was it pretty easy to learn? I've seen the Pimleur material at the library, haven't tried their Japanese material, only German.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 8, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> I think both languages use almost identical sounds. Was it pretty easy to learn? I've seen the Pimleur material at the library, haven't tried their Japanese material, only German.


Both are fairly easy to get the hang of, it's well broken up and the way they bring in older lessons to reinforce the current ones are helpful. The only issue I've had with Pimsleur is that sometimes the recording isn't the best and it's hard to hear the pronunciation.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

To sound authentic in French:


End your sentences with "quoi," it's just a filler word and doesn't mean anything but that's how they talk.

Replace every instance of "très" (very) with "trop" (too - as in "too much"). E.g. "très bien" becomes "trop bien." Everyone under 50 talks like that.

Also, the word "truc" means "trick" but is also widely used for "thing" or that "thingymajig" when you don't know how or don't want to fully describe something and move on with the conversation.

"Oui" is not pronounced "wee" but it's more like a _barely _audible hiss of air passing the roof of your mouth. It's VERY Parisian and hip.

Et voilà, you are now equipped to sound like a native. Now get your baguette and chèvre and go!


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 14, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> To sound authentic in French:
> 
> 
> End your sentences with "quoi," it's just a filler word and doesn't mean anything but that's how they talk.
> ...


Thanks. Now all I need to do is learn French quoi.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2019)

我每個星期六去中文課.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 14, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> 我每個星期六去中文課.


That must be tough. I suck with the tones. And pinyin does not simplify much since some alphabets are pronounced differently.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2019)

Just remember, "c" is pronounced like the c in "cats" in pinyin.

I'm honestly working more on actually reading Chinese words. It's kinda freaky then I actually can understand what they are writing.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Just be grateful you're speaking Mandarin. Cantonese is...impossible.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

And you're especially lucky @kevo_55, you're probably learning Taiwanese. Sounds the best fasho.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2019)

Note: habanero is not spelled with an *ñ*. Non-native Spanish speakers often spell/pronounce it "habañero" but that is a hypercorrection (possibly due to jalape*ñ*o). I was scolded for this, just sharing the lesson.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 25, 2019)

My attempts at laungauge learning took a nose dive with pupperoni. But I was using Duolingo anyway. 

Need to look at the community college again. Or the language school


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh hey look! The person who started this thread but never made any legitimate contribution! HI EVERYONE.

A little bit of background about me - native born Italian, moved to the states when I was a baby, dual citizen of both US/Italy.  Have basic knowledge/understanding of the language from my Italian-speaking parent but too stubborn/lazy as a kid to pick it up on my own.  Sometimes we'd go through phases where we'd try and speak Italian fluently, but my non-Italian speaking parent would say stuff like, "I don't know why we're doing this, we always give up within a day and just go back to speaking English."  As you can imagine, this was SUPER ENCOURAGING.

I took a trip with my family to Italy several years ago and it was eye-opening in many ways. Without going into too much personal detail on a public forum, it made me realize that I really, really need to learn this language on my own, so that I can visit with my husband one day (sans nuclear family) to see my relatives and go to the places WE really want to visit, relying on my just own language skills. 

While studying grammar and reading is a necessity, there's no substitution for immersion.  I picked up a lot just being in Italy for two weeks.  Here are some resources I've started checking out for immersion:


Learn Italian With Lucrezia - this is a wonderful Youtube channel with vlogs, grammar discussions, etc.  She speaks very clearly and slowly, which is what I need at the moment (native Italian speakers talk REALLY fast, which is why I can understand my mom just fine but struggle to understand, say, a broadcaster on the RAI).

Italki - this is a new discovery that I'm really excited about! You can find a native speaker in the language of your choosing to help you learn.  There are many options to choose from, anyone from community speakers (people who don't have any formal language training but are native speakers) to professional teachers with a more comprehensive language curriculum.  I've signed up for my first Skype lesson tomorrow and am so excited! I'll let you all know how it goes


----------



## ulua808 (Jan 5, 2020)

[SIZE=11pt]日本、十三年間すんでた。関西に。その時、毎日、バタバタ忙しゅうやってんまんねんやんか。今の仕事は、あの時と比べると、楽チンポン！[/SIZE]


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 5, 2020)

Alrighty, tried out Italki today! It was great! I really liked my instructor and am excited to try another lesson with her.  And she said that my pronunciation is great, so I'm not a total failure, yayyyy.


----------



## chart94 PE (Jan 6, 2020)

I really like mango languages


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 6, 2020)

chart94 said:


> I really like mango languages


fix'd????


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 7, 2020)

French tip: to say "shut up!" you say "ta gueule!" which literally means "your mouth/trap/gob"


----------



## Wow_PE! (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m studying German.  Duolingo and YouTube.  I need something to study now that the exam is over


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow_PE! said:


> I’m studying German


What are you currently learning/working on? I need to brush up...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow_PE! said:


> I’m studying German.  Duolingo and YouTube.  I need something to study now that the exam is over


Fantastisch!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 8, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Fantastisch!


No showboating Ms. Double-major.

It occurs to me...this could also be "Fanta's table" if you separate it (Fantas Tisch?). German joke! Jajaja.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 8, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Jajaja


wouldn't this mean yes yes? and not haha like Spanish?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 8, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> wouldn't this mean yes yes? and not haha like Spanish?


I'm learning Spanish so that was a intercultural codeswitch. Yes...that's how I will explain it...

On topic: In French, if it's your turn (say, you're playing cards or something) you say "à moi" or "c'est à moi" meaning "my turn."


----------



## Wow_PE! (Jan 8, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> What are you currently learning/working on? I need to brush up...


The basics...present tense , dative form, accusative, vocabulary


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 10, 2020)

I signed up for Spanish class. I start Beginning Spanish 1 in February.

The French classes at the community college and the language school didn't work with my schedule because Tuesday night is when we have training class for Moo. And I didn't want to do the online French class from the community college. 

So Spanish it is!


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I signed up for Spanish class. I start Beginning Spanish 1 in February.
> 
> The French classes at the community college and the language school didn't work with my schedule because Tuesday night is when we have training class for Moo. And I didn't want to do the online French class from the community college.
> 
> So Spanish it is!


Yay Spanish! How long is your Spanish course? And sorry if I missed this already, but are you still pretty fluent in French?

Spanish is on my list next since it's pretty similar to Italian. I can understand some of it when my MIL speaks it but that's about it. I took it in high school, but of course forgot most of it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 10, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Yay Spanish! How long is your Spanish course? And sorry if I missed this already, but are you still pretty fluent in French?
> 
> Spanish is on my list next since it's pretty similar to Italian. I can understand some of it when my MIL speaks it but that's about it. I took it in high school, but of course forgot most of it.


It's 10 weeks, 1.5 hour classes.

I'm not fluent in French anymore lol. I took French in HS and havent touched it since: 12 years ago.

I took Spanish in late elementary/middle school but refreshed myself a bit in college and then through Duolingo.

I had French and Spanish overlapping in 7th grade for a few months.

I live in an area where either in beneficial but I don't really like the French in duolingo so I wanted to do that in person (plus I have a coworker who is fluent so I could practice with him). But alas, I'm taking Spanish instead lol


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It's 10 weeks, 1.5 hour classes.
> 
> I'm not fluent in French anymore lol. I took French in HS and havent touched it since: 12 years ago.
> 
> ...


I didn't really like duolingo either.


----------



## chart94 PE (Jan 11, 2020)

Mango languages honestly is pretty good. It’s also free which is a huge plus if you don’t want to drop cash down to try it.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Jan 26, 2020)

Does anyone read the newspaper El PAÍS?

also, I’ve been watching this YouTube channel called easy German.  It’s really good.  She interviews people on the streets with subtitles in both German and English.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 26, 2020)

I think I need to work on my English before I take on a second language.

It would be like being halfway through an engineering curriculum and saying, "You know what, I should also start pre-med."


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 6, 2020)

I had my first Spanish class last night.

I'm definitely used to the way languages are taught in school, not the way they're doing it. Which is the same way as this CD I checked out from the library.

It felt disorganized and like she was unprepared for class. She's a native Spanish speaker (from Venezuela) and has been teaching for 30 years.

My class has 5 people, 2 didn't have the book, and one of them didn't even bring a notebook. He openly admitted that he's going to struggle


----------



## Wow_PE! (Feb 6, 2020)

Ah sorry it was disorganized


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 7, 2020)

I've missed the last 3 weeks of Spanish between work &amp; food poisoning.

Have to say that I'm thankful I've taken Spanish before &amp; used Duolingo last fall. And have Google translate for the words I don't recognize.

I will likely not take Spanish again through this organization if this person is going to be the teacher. 

The last time I went to class one of the other women was as annoyed as I was &amp; she has no language background.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 28, 2020)

Beazethis said:


> I started learning Spanish


Awesome!  Are you doing a class?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Beazethis said:


> *  :bananalama: *  Si señor señora


fix'd

And that's all the Spanish I know.  Are you doing it online through a college?  Somewhere else?  Deets!!!  I'm thinking of taking a class and I want to go through a community college, but I'm also...just wanting to take a normal non-college class where I can be like "take my money, teach me" without worrying about grades...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2020)

@JayKay PE Depending on the offerings at your local community college, they sometimes have "conversational" [foreign language] classes where they focus on oral lessons and not so much on linguistic theory/grammar/orthography/etc.

I want to take "conversational" Italian but no time at the mo'. Mebbe next semester. It exists though, so I appreciate that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

French learners, this YouTube channel is really helpful and captures spoken French accurately.


----------



## Derek S. Lee (Nov 21, 2020)

I became interested. Thanks)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

@txjennah PE I finally started watching Learn Italian with Lucrezia on YT! This is great! I think I need a primer on reading/pronunciation though. I sometimes mess up the c's, g's, and sc's since...no one is teaching me.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @txjennah PE I finally started watching Learn Italian with Lucrezia on YT! This is great! I think I need a primer on reading/pronunciation though. I sometimes mess up the c's, g's, and sc's since...no one is teaching me.


I love Lucrezia! She speaks slowly enough for me to understand her and I enjoy her vlogs.  (If you want to hear someone speak Italian at a completely opposite rate, check out the Breaking Italy podcast on Youtube. Omg).

Dang I still mess up on those and I grew up with the language!  My teacher is constantly correcting me!  So no worries, haha.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> My teacher is constantly correcting me


Are you still taking a class? If so, where???

Question for you: do Italians actually say "così così"? Like, in French textbooks (to this day) they _still _teach students "comme ci comme ça" but literally no real French person actually says this and one would sound ridiculously old-school if they did.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Are you still taking a class? If so, where???
> 
> Question for you: do Italians actually say "così così"? Like, in French textbooks (to this day) they _still _teach students "comme ci comme ça" but literally no real French person actually says this and one would sound ridiculously old-school if they did.


Yes, I've been taking lessons through italki all year.  

I've definitely heard "cosi cosi" being used.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 5, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Yes, I've been taking lessons through italki all year.
> 
> I've definitely heard "cosi cosi" being used.


Used così-così today in my lesson 

Also am amused how English words like "Ok" and "marketing" have found their way into the Italian vernacular. Am curious to hear what other English words have been adopted by other languages.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 7, 2020)

English is such a difficult language to learn es muy dificil porque hay tantas palabras que tienen diferentes significados.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 7, 2020)

Even a Professional English Teacher with Masters Degree in English Literature get it wrong.

Please be nice.


----------

